# Introducing Stan



## peardo35 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, this is Stan-he's a cross between a Jack Russell and a Bichon Frise (Jackie Bichon). He's such a good boy and I love him very much.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

He's lovely. How old is he?


----------



## peardo35 (Sep 22, 2008)

He's 18 months old. I think he's beautiful but I'm biased.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

he has the cutest face, and those eyes are like teddy bear eyes...wow.
gorgeous face he has


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

He is lovely. 

Cant wait to take mine out for walks.


----------



## peardo35 (Sep 22, 2008)

When I take him out alot of people stop me to ask what breed he is. He's such a friedly little fella too. I also have a long haired jack russell called Jess-she's beautiful too. I'll post some pics of her when I get a nice one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

He's just tooo cute!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww cute. He looks like a right cuddle muffin!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww i love him, gorgeous,


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

very cute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

He looks very cute, bet he gots lots of character...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a lovely dog, such appealing eyes. 

Sue


----------

